# maximum ATM cash withdrawal



## NoLawnMower (17 Apr 2006)

Does anybody know the max cash withdrawal from AIB ATMs in any one day?

Also - what's the max cash withdrawal if you walk into a branch (that's not where you opening your account)?


----------



## ninsaga (17 Apr 2006)

Don't know...I'm sure that a call to their 24hr online banking number will answer all your queries though.

ninsaga


----------



## bond-007 (17 Apr 2006)

NoLawnMower said:
			
		

> Does anybody know the max cash withdrawal from AIB ATMs in any one day?
> 
> Also - what's the max cash withdrawal if you walk into a branch (that's not where you opening your account)?


600 at atms, 3000 in branch last time I checked.


----------



## alpha (18 Apr 2006)

Check with your branch and they will tell you.


----------

